# Bioshock meets furry - Link from Dorkly.com



## Duality Jack (Apr 2, 2011)

http://www.dorkly.com/article/13438/5-bioshock-audio-diaries-if-andrew-ryan-was-a-furry

Enjoy it was worth a laugh.


----------



## Scamper (Apr 2, 2011)

That was funny. I like it.


----------



## Ames (Apr 2, 2011)

A MAN YIFFS, A SLAVE OBEYS

This is awesome.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 2, 2011)

Surprisingly well done, but now I'll never be able to take that section of the game seriously again :c


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah I agree,


----------



## Molotov (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh lord, wait until the 9-iron strikes...


----------



## Delta (Apr 3, 2011)

Friend showed this to me yesterday, a good laugh.


----------



## cad (Apr 3, 2011)

What the fuck.
That's what was my reaction after watching those.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Apr 7, 2011)

O' boy this just took all seriousness in this game away for me lol. I am not going to be able to play this game without laughing now.


----------



## deathguardian (Apr 7, 2011)

Never was a fan of Bioshock, still, this was creative, almost makes me want to give this game another chance.

_Almost._


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 8, 2011)

that was ridiculously silly X3


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 8, 2011)

I didn't like it. I listened to the first three before going bleh and stopping.


----------



## WagsWolf (Sep 24, 2012)

Hahaha, that there were _choice cuts_ there xD
Funny stuff, thanks for sharing ^^


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 25, 2012)

While furries _might_ and I say _might_ very strongly fit into Bioshock because of genetic breakthroughs Adam caused in Rapture, I consider the story of Bioshock perfect as is. However, my reaction when hearing these was simply "the hell?" 

Never heard Andrew Ryan portrayed in that way, and in my view, it kind of goes off character for him. What's going on in these audio diaries I would more expect Sander Cohen to say rather then Ryan. As for the Atlas bits, the Little Sister bit makes some kind of sense...barely. The other Atlas one though is pure "you serious?" quality to me.

But then again, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Good God, Dorkly never fails to deliver the laughs!


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 26, 2012)

"Is a man not entitled to porn of his sonic characters? No says the man on FurAffinity..." 



Xeras'na Bladewing said:


> While furries _might_ and I say _might_ very strongly fit into Bioshock because of genetic breakthroughs Adam caused in Rapture, I consider the story of Bioshock perfect as is. However, my reaction when hearing these was simply "the hell?"
> 
> Never heard Andrew Ryan portrayed in that way,* and in my view, it kind of goes off character for him. *What's going on in these audio diaries I would more expect Sander Cohen to say rather then Ryan. As for the Atlas bits, the Little Sister bit makes some kind of sense...barely. The other Atlas one though is pure "you serious?" quality to me.
> 
> But then again, that's just my opinion.



http://www.leelaughead.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/simpsons_thats_the_joke.jpg


----------



## moonlightserenity (Sep 28, 2012)

I made the mistake of listening to these during class, luckily my headphones were in - unfortunately everyone kept on asking me why I was reacting the way I was.


----------



## Em1l (Oct 28, 2012)

Hahaha :grin:, Love 'em....not sure I will be able take Bioshock remotely seriously from now on.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Oct 28, 2012)

It would've been more funny and impressive if they got the original voice actors to do it. But still, that got a decent chuckle out of me.


----------

